# Foggy Sunrise



## ClosetWriter (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is a shot I took a couple weeks ago...




I finally have my website up; please visit it at: HouseUpNorth: Featuring The Photography & Writing of Dave Rider 

Also please leave a comment if you see something you like, or if something is not working right.


----------



## tepelus (Nov 15, 2012)

Verra purdy.


----------



## Abbey08 (Nov 16, 2012)

So you are the one who was the Featured Artist in Motley two issues ago?

First, I like Foggy Sunrise. I do wish that I could see the road just a bit better; I'm not suggesting that you bring up the shadows a lot, but just a little to show that road.

Secondly, I took a look at your website. I especially like the black and white, but then, that's what I like to shoot. I'm curious about your macro. Do you shoot with a dedicated macro lens, or with another lens that has macro ability? I've shot both ways. I must say that I traded my 50mm macro lens for a 100mm macro lens because I felt that I had to be right on top of the subject to get a 1:1 that I frequently shot. I'll admit, but not to my husband who bought me the 100mm macro, I wish I had the 50mm back. The 100mm is interesting(difficult)to control when trying to do 1:1 which is still my preference.

I hope you are doing well now, and how nice of your daughter to get you started in a field that you enjoy so much.

Lorraine

By the way, I had a heck of a time finding this the second time when I wanted to comment on it. It's not posted in the other part of the visual arts forum where your other posts are. I found it the first time by choosing "New Posts" at the top of the home page.


----------



## dolphinlee (Nov 16, 2012)

I disagree with Abbey 08 about the road. 

When I looked at the photograph I went back to a much earlier and simpler time. Looking at this shot I could have been anywhere during any century. As it stands I got a feeling of a very satisfactory end of the day. 

I must admit I didn't know it was a road. I thought it was a ploughed field. 

I looked at your site. One thing I did not like was being take to another site without warning.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 16, 2012)

dolphinlee said:


> I disagree with Abbey 08 about the road.
> 
> When I looked at the photograph I went back to a much earlier and simpler time. Looking at this shot I could have been anywhere during any century. As it stands I got a feeling of a very satisfactory end of the day.
> 
> ...



I wasn't sure about doing that, but I spoke to a very experienced webmaster from a college, and she told me that if I wanted to add eCommerce to my site that I would save myself a lot of headaches by doing it this way. She said  there is a great deal of work involved in setting up your own site that is secure, and effective. She suggested Shutterfly as a tool for doing this. So I did. I will add something on that page to inform the user -- thanks for your advice.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 16, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> So you are the one who was the Featured Artist in Motley two issues ago?
> 
> First, I like Foggy Sunrise. I do wish that I could see the road just a bit better; I'm not suggesting that you bring up the shadows a lot, but just a little to show that road.
> I shoot everything
> ...



Thanks Lorraine -- I am doing well. defying the doctors, and doing what is best for me. I shoot all my shots with the same 55mm lens. It does a pretty good all around job, but this morning I was frustrated as I was getting some shots of the sunrise on a lake near my home. There were two Bald Eagles sitting in a tree that were silhouetted by the orange sky, but I couldn't zoom in enough to capture it. :-( 

Yes that was me in Motley -- funny thing is, every time I look at some of my older images, I cringe that they weren't good enough to post. I have learned so much that makes me wish I could recapture them now.


----------



## Abbey08 (Nov 16, 2012)

ClosetWriter said:


> Thanks Lorraine -- I am doing well. defying the doctors, and doing what is best for me. I shoot all my shots with the same 55mm lens. It does a pretty good all around job, but this morning I was frustrated as I was getting some shots of the sunrise on a lake near my home. There were two Bald Eagles sitting in a tree that were silhouetted by the orange sky, but I couldn't zoom in enough to capture it. :-(
> 
> Yes that was me in Motley -- funny thing is, every time I look at some of my older images, I cringe that they weren't good enough to post. I have learned so much that makes me wish I could recapture them now.



55mm is a good, all-round lens. My 100mm macro can actually be used as a short telephoto. We have a number of lenses in our bag; husband shoots mostly with the 16-105mm. It's a nice versatile lens. My main thing is macro, his is landscape. We splurged a couple of years ago and bought the Sony F2.8 70-200mm. Great in low light.

I envy you both the lake and the bald eagles; I live in the Sonoran desert around Tucson, Az and we have neither 

I know what you're saying about older images. I find that I take a lot of my older images and put them through Photoshop Elements; never ceases to amaze me when some neat conversions come up. It's where I get most of my abstract images.

About "Foggy Sunrise" and Dolphinlee's response about that road. I took it to be more of a path than a road; you know, a path through a field or meadow. I think that showing it a bit more might make it look like a path into the sunrise. Just me 

I didn't look for this on your website so I'll ask. Did you finally go with Wordpress? I like the look of the site; do I understand that that is Shutterfly? Is Shutterfly like a webhosting entity? Would you recommend it, and the way that you have your website set up? Is there anything you'd do differently, looking back on it? I know....too many questions !

Lorraine


----------



## ClosetWriter (Nov 16, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> 55mm is a good, all-round lens. My 100mm macro can actually be used as a short telephoto. We have a number of lenses in our bag; husband shoots mostly with the 16-105mm. It's a nice versatile lens. My main thing is macro, his is landscape. We splurged a couple of years ago and bought the Sony F2.8 70-200mm. Great in low light.
> 
> I envy you both the lake and the bald eagles; I live in the Sonoran desert around Tucson, Az and we have neither
> 
> ...



I did end up using WordPress. It speeds up a lot tasks, but you still need to know a little about html to take care of a few things. 

Shutterfly is a site that manages all of your images for you. They print, package, and send them to customers; you receive a check once a month. It saves all kinds of time, and effort. They even allow you to link from your own site (as I did). I am pretty happy with it -- who knows if I will sell anything, but it at least gets my images out there. 

I am sure there will be things I don't like, but I just got it online; it's a work in progress.

I favor macro as well; I like the challenge of finding interesting angles while shooting macro.

Dave


----------



## Gumby (Nov 17, 2012)

Just lovely, Dave.  You have a great eye for this.


----------



## har134 (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful sunrise. I also like you wesbite design. Very elegant.


----------

